
FriendFeed Has Search, And Suddenly Feels Like A Destination Site - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/17/friendfeed-has-search-and-suddenly-looks-like-a-destination-site/
======
aswanson
What is FriendFeed written in?

~~~
nextmoveone
Python is my guess?

<http://friendfeed.com/about/jobs>

~~~
paul
Yup, Python and Javascript primarily. We're all fairly pragmatic and will use
whatever works though. The indexing engine is Lucene, which is of course
written in Java. There's also a little bit of c++ around, but we try to
minimize that.

~~~
nextmoveone
Possibly a stupid question:

When you say Javascript, you don't mean server side Javascript do you?

~~~
paul
Not yet, but we may do that in the future.

~~~
nextmoveone
Cool, thank you.

